# 'Forgiving' Espresso Beans



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm just about to get started on making serious espresso for the first time on my L1. For the time being, I'm having to make do a hausgrind as a grinder. So, given my lack of experience and sub-standard espresso grinder I'd like some suggestions on which beans will give me best results.

Ideally I'd like to try some single origins as that's what interests me the most, but I imagine (correct me if I'm wrong) that these will generally be harder to get right.

So - if anyone can suggest some SO's which are more forgiving or some blends which are interesting enough to drink as straight espresso I'd be really grateful.

Flufs


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I think you should be alright with most any half-decent beans from any reputable retailer - HasBean, Square Mile, Workshop, to name but many...

just be sure that they are well rested in the region of around a 10 days to a couple weeks, it depends on the density of bean (higher elevation usually results in a denser bean), level of roast too so that varies.

If you've got any decent speciality shops nearby have a look on their retail shelf and check the roast date on a bag of beans, if its nicely rested then go for it!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I know you asked for SO... but I started with 1kg of Rave Italian Job. Very forgiving, tasted great (usually) and quite cheap - especially as they are doing free delivery at the moment.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> I know you asked for SO... but I started with 1kg of Rave Italian Job. Very forgiving, tasted great (usually) and quite cheap - especially as they are doing free delivery at the moment.


Were you drinking it as espresso tho?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, I did. Drink as a cortado too, and cappuccino for the Mrs. Very versatile.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Yes, I did. Drink as a cortado too, and cappuccino for the Mrs. Very versatile.


Cool glad you enjoyed


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just about to get started on making serious espresso for the first time on my L1. For the time being, I'm having to make do a hausgrind as a grinder. So, given my lack of experience and sub-standard espresso grinder I'd like some suggestions on which beans will give me best results.
> 
> ...


In a very similar situation to yourself ,or I will be a week on Monday when I'm going to pick an older L1 up.

I'm in middle of asking few people I source my beans off.

Spoke to a really nice man at Rave today who really took time to talk not only about beans which would be easier for me to start with on the L1 but also we discussed resting times on beans .

Anyway mans name was Jack,beans I'm going for are on advice from Jack are:

COLOMBIAN SUAREZ

COLOMBIAN HUILA GIGANTE FINCA LOS ROBLES

SIGNATURE BLEND

I'm also going to call Coffee Compass who I also use ,will see what there advice is.

I'm sure you (and I)will get plenty of advice on bean choice.

Glad you saved me posting same question.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rave signature is the easiest most forgiving and still rewarding in both espresso and milk, bit the winner in coffee compass Brighton lanes


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Rave signature is the easiest most forgiving and still rewarding in both espresso and milk, bit the winner in coffee compass Brighton lanes


Im on 3rd bag of Brighton Lanes must say really nice bean for me albeit sure it will taste bit different from classic to an L1.(or I hope it will)


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Might not be convenient but Atkinsons of Lancaster sell their archetype beans at fiver per bag and I have found them forgiving and a good baseline on my LI


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

If you find a local supplier - there is a surprising number of them - you can sometimes get tastes of the different blends, and plenty of advice on which blends do what. I've met a couple around Bradford - Limini and Casa Espresso - and you get a real vibe from both of being genuinely interested rather than just trying to sell you something and push you out of the door. This time of year, with all the Xmas fairs going on, there'll be quite a few with a stall publicising their business and produce.

Also if you are able to collect it saves a load of (quite necessary) postage charges.

Where are you in the country? I'm sure plenty of folks here can point you to a local spot.


----------

